# EVAP canister replacement



## Naveen (Nov 14, 2012)

I took my car in to a 3rd party shop (national chain) for an oil change and because the "Service Engine Soon" light was on.

They said there was a problem with the EVAP system and that they suspected the canister had to be replaced (they did a smoke test, but said they needed to get to the canister to confirm it).

If it is the canister, they quoted me $375 for the canister, and with labor the total was $670 or so.

Does this sound normal or should I look elsewhere for a better deal.

The car: 2009 Altima 2.5 65,000 miles.

Thanks!


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Naveen said:


> I took my car in to a 3rd party shop (national chain) for an oil change and because the "Service Engine Soon" light was on.
> 
> They said there was a problem with the EVAP system and that they suspected the canister had to be replaced (they did a smoke test, but said they needed to get to the canister to confirm it).
> 
> ...


Not normal at all, what they likely got was a P0455 gross evap leak, they smoked it and found the smoke near the canister. Unfortunately Nissan has weak vent control valves. The solenoid actuator goes bad. The smoke will leak out of the valve. I would bet if you took it somewhere with a decent scanner/diag tool they could go into engine/active test/control valv/sol and could check it by turning it on or off. I replace at least one a week. Your local dealer could confirm this quite quickly if you provide this information.


----------



## Naveen (Nov 14, 2012)

Great! Thanks so much!!! 

What you describe is pretty much what happened. The shop I took it to did a smoke test, and they said there was "so much" smoke coming out, it had to be the canister.

Instead it's probably the valve, as you describe. I will take the car to my local dealer and give them the info you provided.

Thanks again!


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

You're welcome, let me know how it turns out.


----------

